# Split Chicken Breast



## garmoni (Aug 18, 2012)

Hello,  I'm new to smoking and just picked up some split chicken breast for dinner tonight.  Can someone provide me with a rough estimate of how long they take to cook.  Any other tips or suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Aug 18, 2012)

I would Brine them even for a hour or two. Then if your smoker will go 275-325*F smoke them to an IT of 165*F. This will go quick less than 2 hours. If you can't get that high 225-250*F to 155*F then on med/high Grill or 425*F Oven to finish and crisp the skin. Here is a great Brine and Rub to get you started...JJ

Families Favorite Brine

1/2C Kosher Salt

2T Paprika

2T Gran. Garlic

2T Gran. Onion

2T Dry Thyme

2T Black Pepper

1C Vinegar (Any)

1-11/2Gal Cold Water to cover Chix

1/2C Brown Sugar, Optional

1T Red Pepper Flake Optional

Mix well and Soak as long as possible up to 12 hours.

Remove the Chix, rinse if desired and pat dry with paper towels and apply rub...

Bubba Chix Rub

1/2C Raw Sugar

2T Paprika (I use Smoked if I'm just Grilling)

1T Cayenne

1T Gran. Garlic

1T Gran. Onion

1tsp Black Pepper

1tsp Wht Pepper

1tsp Allspice

1tsp Bell's Poultry Seasoning (optional)

Mix well and rub on Oil or Butter coated Chicken.

Reduce Cayenne to 1teaspoon if less heat is desired.

Good Luck!


----------



## garmoni (Aug 18, 2012)

JJ,  Thanks for the reply and the recipe.  Did not have time to brine so I will give that a try next go around.  I made up a butter, garlic, and herb spread and pushed it under the skin of the chicken.  Then put a good rub on the outside.  Chicken has been on the grill for 45 minutes now at probably an average temp of 300.  Will hook up the thermometer in another hour or so to monitor it.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Aug 18, 2012)

Ok, sounds like a good plan. Since you are using a Grill, check this thread out...Best Bird I ever made!...JJ

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/121378/pit-chicken-aka-roadside-chicken-for-you-west-coast-guys


----------



## garmoni (Aug 18, 2012)

I did say grill but it's a smoking grill.  New Braunfels side fire box style.  I'm using charcoal and have been adding a handful of hickory chips every now and then.  Temp has dipped down to 275.  I think I will try to hold it at that temp for awhile.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Aug 18, 2012)

Garmoni said:


> I did say grill but it's a smoking grill.  New Braunfels side fire box style.  I'm using charcoal and have been adding a handful of hickory chips every now and then.  Temp has dipped down to 275.  I think I will try to hold it at that temp for awhile.


 That is the Exact Smoker I used...JJ


----------

